# Advice on car from uk



## fredg (14 Aug 2019)

Hi all,I’m considering getting an Audi A4 estate 2016 from uk before brexit happens. 

Average price is about £10k which to me looks excellent value considering spec you get.

I just want advice and thoughts of people who’ve done this,is it worth it? Is the process difficult with VRT changeover etc,

Any other advice welcomed,

Thanks 
Fred


----------



## Leo (15 Aug 2019)

Most of this is covered in the Key Post


----------



## Zenith63 (15 Aug 2019)

I’ve brought in cars from the UK 4-5 times, have always found it very straightforward and a bit of an adventure flying over and driving back, would thoroughly recommend if the economics stack up.

As per the keypost, I’d recommend getting at least a HPI check done in advance (very easy online) or better yet one of the tests where a tech goes out and looks at the car for you, I think these are well worth it.

Get a Flexi ticket for the ferry so you aren’t panicking driving back if something goes wrong.


----------



## Palerider (15 Aug 2019)

Also in the same boat, the sterling weakness and the new uk reg arriving in September presents a definite opportunity during October in my view, Im very happy with my current car but could live with a change when value is added, I plan on buying from a dealer with a HPI check,


----------



## Zenith63 (15 Aug 2019)

And don’t forget there’s a €5k VRT exemption on importing electric cars, if anybody is inclined that way. They’ve also been an appreciating asset the last 24 months due to high demand, so pretty low risk time to give one a try.

No use for the OP unfortunately as there’s no electric estate cars or MPVs yet.


----------



## Palerider (15 Aug 2019)

Zenith63 said:


> And don’t forget there’s a €5k VRT exemption on importing electric cars, if anybody is inclined that way. They’ve also been an appreciating asset the last 24 months due to high demand, so pretty low risk time to give one a try.
> 
> No use for the OP unfortunately as there’s no electric estate cars or MPVs yet.



So import a used electric only vehicle and there is no charge for the first €5000 in vrt, that seems to be very attractive,


----------



## Leo (15 Aug 2019)

Zenith63 said:


> They’ve also been an appreciating asset the last 24 months due to high demand



Where is a 2 year old electric car selling for more than new? Looking at CBG and Carzone they're showing pretty typical depreciation.


----------



## Zenith63 (15 Aug 2019)

Leo said:


> Where is a 2 year old electric car selling for more than new? Looking at CBG and Carzone they're showing pretty typical depreciation.


Sorry, I meant that in the context of this discussion, so secondhand EVs and to be fair older than a year or two.  None are selling for more than new certainly.


----------



## Leo (15 Aug 2019)

Zenith63 said:


> Sorry, I meant that in the context of this discussion, so secondhand EVs and to be fair older than a year or two.  None are selling for more than new certainly.



Fair enough, appreciating assets are rare things indeed in the motoring world.


----------



## Purple (20 Aug 2019)

Leo said:


> Fair enough, appreciating assets are rare things indeed in the motoring world.


Except for my 1963 Ferrari 250 GTO...


----------



## Leo (20 Aug 2019)

Purple said:


> Except for my 1963 Ferrari 250 GTO...



You seem to be the exception everywhere these days


----------



## Purple (20 Aug 2019)

Leo said:


> You seem to be the exception everywhere these days


I still have the box it came in too.


----------



## Frank (20 Aug 2019)

is it worth going uk over heading north, north being the much easier of course????


----------



## Delboy (20 Aug 2019)

If you buy in the UK, how are you selling your old car here at home? Donedeal?
Is it selling quickly?


----------



## aristotle (21 Aug 2019)

Re. DoneDeal, I sold my 12 year old car on it recently. It was a big engined, high mileage and high tax but a fairly rare BMW model that might have appealed to enthusiasts.

You basically have to either be prepared to wait for a buyer or price it low if you want to get rid of it. I sold for 25% less than what I thought I intially might get for it.

And you will have a lot of messers ringing. Amazing the amount of guys wanting to come with cash that evening without even asking about the car never mind seeing it. And lads coming over from the UK with cash and trying to agree a deal without seeing the car or asking about it.


----------



## Slim (21 Aug 2019)

Frank said:


> is it worth going uk over heading north, north being the much easier of course????


Northern Ireland dealers add a premium of 1-3k sterling over the prices asked in UK 'mainland'. I would search on autotrader and fly over/sail back.


----------



## Zenith63 (21 Aug 2019)

One thing to consider if you're importing is whether there is residual VRT on the car you're replacing as you will be due a refund if you export it, for example if you trade it in in the UK/NI when you get your new car.  I got €3.5k back on a 10 year old car I exported a while back, made it a no brainer!


----------



## kceire (5 Sep 2019)

Leo said:


> Fair enough, appreciating assets are rare things indeed in the motoring world.



I bought a 2014 Nissan Leaf EV in March 2017 for 9980 (total on the road price including flights, ferry, reg plates and travel) in the UK, and sold it in January 2019 for 11,000.

If you have an eye for cars and trends, you can buy and sell without ever losing a penny. Ive sold every single car ive bought over the last 10 years for more than I bought it for, its something i'm quite proud of to be honest.


----------



## demoivre (6 Sep 2019)

How do you get insurance cover on an imported car before the VRT is paid and the Irish reg plates are acquired?


----------



## Leo (6 Sep 2019)

demoivre said:


> How do you get insurance cover on an imported car before the VRT is paid and the Irish reg plates are acquired?



All insurance companies here will be familiar with the process, they will allow you temporarily reassign cover from your existing policy to the new car, you'll need to provide them the Irish reg details once that is all sorted. Might be trickier if you don't have an existing policy in your name.


----------



## SparkRite (6 Sep 2019)

By ringing your insurance company and giving them the details of the car including UK registration number. 

Edit: Cross Post with @Leo 's


----------



## kceire (6 Sep 2019)

demoivre said:


> How do you get insurance cover on an imported car before the VRT is paid and the Irish reg plates are acquired?



Any car i've brought in, your own insurance company will transfer to for 30 days to allow you organize VRT. Then you just call with the new Irish Reg.


----------



## demoivre (6 Sep 2019)

Ok thanks folks, sounds straightforward for a transfer of insurance. My daughter, who doesn't have a car is thinking of buying one in Northern Ireland but she's only a name driver on my wife's car ! Will insurance companies here quote her on a NI reg car and then allow her to update details after VRT and Irish plates are acquired?


----------



## Risk Reversal (10 Sep 2019)

Is it possible to import a car from the UK that you have decided to finance via a UK PCP with the dealer?


----------



## Risk Reversal (11 Sep 2019)

I also meant to ask if anyone is familiar with the exemptions for VRT if bringing a car that has been owned in the UK for more than 6mths. Thanks


----------



## roker (12 Sep 2019)

There was an article in the newspaper that 1 in 5 imported cars have been clocked, just be aware of this


----------



## Risk Reversal (12 Sep 2019)

roker said:


> There was an article in the newspaper that 1 in 5 imported cars have been clocked, just be aware of this



Thanks roker, i’ll have a read of it. The intention would be to purchase via PCP via a dealer. Tho i’m curious as to whether anyone has imported via this method


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Sep 2019)

Would Brexit not complicate PCP from a UK company or are you giving a UK address?


----------



## Zenith63 (12 Sep 2019)

roker said:


> There was an article in the newspaper that 1 in 5 imported cars have been clocked, just be aware of this


I’d be curious what the figures are for the number of secondhand cars in Ireland that have been clocked, I suspect there’s little difference. Sounds a little like Irish auto industry scaremongering.


----------



## Risk Reversal (12 Sep 2019)

dereko1969 said:


> Would Brexit not complicate PCP from a UK company or are you giving a UK address?



The address at purchase would be in the UK but expectation is to be back in Ireland before PCP contract is over


----------



## Leo (13 Sep 2019)

Risk Reversal said:


> I also meant to ask if anyone is familiar with the exemptions for VRT if bringing a car that has been owned in the UK for more than 6mths. Thanks



VRT exemptions are documented here. You will need to provide documentation that proves beyond doubt that the car has been owned by you for 6+ months and you are transferring your country of residence.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Sep 2019)

If the PCP contract is not yet over then you don't legally own the car yet so would that not be an issue with the 6+month ownership point? However would the bigger question here not be with the dealer? I'm not sure a dealer would allow the car to leave the country permanently before the PCP contract is settled.


----------



## Gorteen (17 Sep 2019)

If I recall correctly, the usual guarantee period that came with the car (e.g. three years) when new does not transfer to Ireland. I think the manufacturer will only honour one year from new. When I moved home from UK in 2000, my 6 month old VW Golf "lost" it's three year guarantee!


----------



## Thirsty (18 Sep 2019)

"dealer would allow the car to leave the country permanently before the PCP contract is settled."

As long as the montly payment is made how would they know?

I think you only have 6 months to re register UK reg car & that would be the bigger issue I would think?


----------



## kceire (18 Sep 2019)

Gorteen said:


> If I recall correctly, the usual guarantee period that came with the car (e.g. three years) when new does not transfer to Ireland. I think the manufacturer will only honour one year from new. When I moved home from UK in 2000, my 6 month old VW Golf "lost" it's three year guarantee!



Any BMW i've bought in the UK gets additional warranty here. Joe Duffy and Frank Keane will honor the 3rd year here on UK imports and also the service packs.


----------



## Risk Reversal (15 Apr 2020)

Hi, thanks for all the valuable advise so far. Give the changes applicable since 2020 with NOx, I’m attempting to assess my potential future liability.

I’m looking at changing my car in the near term. In using the VRT calculator on the Revenue website, a two year old Q5 depending on spec could be liable nearly €15k.

Am I correct in saying that if this is my property in the UK before I transfer my residency back to Ireland I will be exempt on this. I note that were I in the fortunate position to be able to buy a new one I would also be liable to VAT as it could be under 5km and les than 6months old?

Appreciate any input. Thanks


----------



## Leo (15 Apr 2020)

Details of the reliefs available on transfer of residency here, including the level of detail required to prove you did live outside the state.


----------



## Risk Reversal (15 Apr 2020)

Thanks Leo.

It really is an eye opener when you see the level of VRT applied!

On a separate point, would people expect to see significant discounts by dealers when business returns to normal


----------

